# Aquaclear AC70 sounds like a lawn mower needing a muffler



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I have cleaned everything including the impeller but still this thing is noisy. This is a 5 year old filter. Sand is getting into it even though I did not attach the extension.

When the mbuna goes on their breeding/chasing/fighting antics, stirs up the sand.

Any ideas what else to do besides junking this !


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The filter more than likely needs to have the impeller shaft replaced and probably the impeller. As sand and hard debris is ingested in the filter motor, it gets in between the impeller and the shaft and wears the shaft away and elongates the hole in the impeller.

It is easy to remove the impeller shaft from the motor by using a pair of pliers to pull the impeller shaft straight up and out of the motor. If you see that the middle section of the shaft is thinner than the top/bottom of the shaft, it needs to be replaced. I also suggest replacing the impeller at the same time.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The filter more than likely needs to have the impeller shaft replaced and probably the impeller. As sand and hard debris is ingested in the filter motor, it gets in between the impeller and the shaft and wears the shaft away and elongates the hole in the impeller.

It is easy to remove the impeller shaft from the motor by using a pair of pliers to pull the impeller shaft straight up and out of the motor. If you see that the middle section of the shaft is thinner than the top/bottom of the shaft, it needs to be replaced. I also suggest replacing the impeller at the same time.

Both parts are available from online stores and it's possible your LFS may also have the parts available.

Is this the only filter on this tank?


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Deeda.

I did do as you suggested, pulled out the shaft. Sure enough there were a small amount of fine sand. Cleaned it up then put it back together. Much better but still a bit of noise, though tolerable. Will shop for 'tune up' kit and replace these parts. Hoping this will dampen the noise even more.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

In my experience, you will replace the impeller and shaft at least once before you throw it away.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

noddy said:


> In my experience, you will replace the impeller and shaft at least once before you throw it away.


3 times  
then in my spare box, just in case someting happens to 1 of my canisters..


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

One thing to look for if you are using sand is to check the impeller for iron filings stuck to it. They won't rinse out and most sand has quite a bit of this in it. You can check your sand by running a magnet through it. A magnetic tipped screw driver will do it.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

BillD said:


> One thing to look for if you are using sand is to check the impeller for iron filings stuck to it. They won't rinse out and most sand has quite a bit of this in it. You can check your sand by running a magnet through it. A magnetic tipped screw driver will do it.


really?? hadnt even thought that? But i bought the sand from home depot, supposedly the "cleanest" sand they sell. 
But really looking into checking out the "pool filter sand" at least for my 75 mbuna. they move sand "all over" the tank. 
in my 90/hap/peacock. it isnt a problem.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I recently checked some brick sand which I used in a cory tank. Brick sand is very fine washed sand. It was full of iron filings. Not an issue with sponge filters, but I would never put it in a tank with a power filter.
This why i suggest cheing inside the impeller, for iron bits. They won't rinse out.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

Good tip on the magnet. I'd have never thought of that.

You'll only replace EVERY impeller in the house ONE time before you start thinking about prefilters...don't ask me how I know


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

Try lubing the impeller shaft with Vaseline- that usually quiets things down some.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

mine is absolutely quiet now. 100% fool proof method.... It's in a box upstairs :?


----------

